# Whats so great about Silvias?



## bobybeach (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi guys, im new to the nissan scene. Ive been a true rotory man for many years with lots of success, but i have become slowing infulenced by some friends with the nissan bug. So last nite i went out and purchased my first Silvia.

I have big expectations from this sr20, i plan to throw a lot of boost at this n/a sr20de as high as 20psi with large turbo and the help of water injection. not sure if its possible but I have learnt from the 13b's that stock internals can be pushed to very high levels so long as you have a gd tune.

my engine has done aprox 90,000mls. I will leave this untouched for as long as possible, the aim is to just to bolt on upgrades for the performance gains. 

parts in stock that i intend to use for this project include.... Microtech LTX8 ecu, MasterPower T-61 o trim .68ar turbo, 2x intank Walbro fuel pumps. 1x msd or accel coil.

If i can keep the ignition under control @ 1.1-1.3bar with the help of water injection or a dose of %50 Toluene to the fuel, then i expect power levels to be in the area of 400-500whp. I wonder how my new sr20 will take to this kind of abuse?


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

SR20's are pretty strong, I think that it will be able to withstand all that you have listed, and most likely more.


----------



## bobybeach (Sep 26, 2006)

haha, thats what i like to here. I just spoke to a local cam specialest today, i explained how with the rotays the turbos seem to love a strong overlap on the intake and exhaust. he agreed that although not adviced some of there highperfomance engines have 60-70deg overlap also, if the same theory applies to the sr20 a may be able to drive a bigger turbine on it with high overlap cams. just not to impressed with the price.


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

Yeah, the price usually scares people away


----------



## positron (Oct 16, 2006)

We got another recruit!


----------



## bobybeach (Sep 26, 2006)

positron said:


> We got another recruit!


haha yea thats rite. one thing that realy impresses me is the availablty of parts, It so cool that i can use subframe, brakes and supension from R32, s14, s15 Cefiro and laurel, Thats cool


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Overlab really doesn't do anything except for effectivly lower the pressures in the combustion chambers. If you try to blow up a balloon witha hole in in, what happens?

Not to be a dick. But have any of you ever seen a REAL silvia or skyline?
*
Edit: * _Boby, you're from Auckland NZ? I can understand why you wouldn't see anything special with a Silvia or Skyline, althought the JDM S15 is pretty awesome in person!_


----------



## bobybeach (Sep 26, 2006)

Terran200sx said:


> Overlab really doesn't do anything except for effectivly lower the pressures in the combustion chambers. If you try to blow up a balloon witha hole in in, what happens?
> 
> Not to be a dick. But have any of you ever seen a REAL silvia or skyline?
> *
> Edit: * _Boby, you're from Auckland NZ? I can understand why you wouldn't see anything special with a Silvia or Skyline, althought the JDM S15 is pretty awesome in person!_


Overlap helps clear the chamber off exhaust gasses from the last combustion phase. This alone is claimed to increase power in some cases by up to 30% because of clean intake charge cycle increasing volumetric efficiency. It also allows for stronger intake charge momentum during intake cycle, Due to increased intake velocity with large overlaps. 
The side effect is lower fuel economy and poor idle.

Sorry but I don’t see how a balloon with a hole in it has much to do with charge momentum and volumetric efficiency

On rotary application we found that with large overlaps you can make more power at lower boost and drive lager turbos with less effort.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> Not to be a dick. But have any of you ever seen a REAL silvia or skyline?
> [[/I]


yes, why do you ask? i've seen a few skylines in my time.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Well i would expect you to have Nismo, but these kids, all strongheaded and "JDM" without ever having even expiercenced the real thing first hand. I remember the rush the first time i saw two skylines illegally streetracing in Australia, it was like the first time i saw porn as a kid!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

lol, yeah the first one i saw was when i was 12 (i'm 17 now). it was an R32 GTR, and i about poo'ed myself when i saw it. then i saw a R33 GTS and a four-door R33 in Myrtle Beach, SC on the same day within an hour of seein each one. and i just saw R32 GTS last month at a NOPI pre show. so i haven't seen that many really, but its good enough for me.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Just to be fair, those arn't really "REAL" Skylines. But close enough, no, i'm talking about in their natural habitat driving on the wrong side of the road and all. I wanted to go to a dealership and test drive one. But i don't think i could've talked them into it with a lincense from half-way across the world.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

so your saying actually seeing one in japan or australia, driving on the left side of the road, etc.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah, it's alot different then seeing on at a show, not that it's not cool at a show. But to actually be there, and see lots of then and see people drive them like it's no big deal. For me it was like hunting some elusive creature, out of the corner of my eye i'd se an S15 or somthing.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Here's an S13 Silvia i saw in Cairns AUS;


----------



## bobybeach (Sep 26, 2006)

wow are you guys telling me that the gtr is that rear to see in the US or Aus? they are fairly common here. I would see a gtr every second day if i look hard eneough, Seeing a gtr here doesnt have that much impact anymore. Its usually only worth a quick peek and a turn of the head as you drive passed but no big deal any more. 

To give you an example a have a few friends with modified nissans, one has a gtr the others have silvias from s13 to s15, a couple of the modified silvias get just has much notice as the modified gtr. in fact i am most impressed by the s13. This car was set up purely for drift. Ive been lucky enough to acompany him during practice laps. This was 100 times more exciting then taking a blast down the motorway in the 340wkw GTR.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

they're more rare here because they weren't sold here. and they aren't exactly cheap to buy it, get it shipped over, and legalization.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

No in AUS they're really common, i must have seemed like a total ass going "look a skyline!" "Look a skyline!" "look a skyline!", That's like an aussie coming here and going "Look a camero!" "Look a camero" "look a camero!"


----------



## zimmerman (Jan 4, 2005)

where i come from skylines roam the streets in packs as for silvias, theyr to be seen here n thr but just not to many turbo models i manage to have in my garage a r32 gtr 240rwkw a 180sx and a gts4


----------



## sean58888 (Feb 8, 2005)

Silvia is the shit !! the car is cheap and available,lots of aftermarket parts on the market,quit of few option for motor swaps that have been done.as you all know,ca18det,sr20det,rb20det,rb25det,rb26dett,vg30dett,vq35de,etc by far the best car to play with.not many rwd cars left like silvia!


----------



## Rb25_Drifter (Oct 29, 2006)

nothing for 400 more you can get an rb25


----------

